# TAURUS GX4 GUN OF THE YEAR



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

Here's the link from the company's own website. I am posting this without comment because I have no use for Taurus either.



https://www.taurususa.com/journal/rise-of-the-bull/taurus-gx4-gun-of-the-year


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

We did that yesterday 









Guns & Ammo Handgun of the year


Guns and Ammo has chosen the Taurus GX4 as the handgun of the year for 2022 according to an email I received this morning. I can’t post a link from my iPad, but I’m sure it can be found at Guns and Ammo’s website. There is some information in there that might mitigate some of the concerns about...




www.handgunforum.net


----------

